# Talk to me about ferrets



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

One day, possibly in the near future depending on the answers, I would love a couple of ferrets. But I know next to nothing about them. I've read up lots on them but the info doesn't seem as readily available as it does for rats (or maybe I just don't know where to look  )
I know they need vaccinations and Jills basically just need to be spayed but that's about the only thing I could tell you! 
I know a lot of people keep them in hutches outside- do they keep them out there all year or do they need bringing in in the winter? 
How big would said hutch have to be?
What sort of bedding should they have?
Diet?
If they can live outside, how do you fox proof it? We do have foxes around. Not seen any in our garden but there's not really anything to tempt them in....yet.

At the minute my house is just not equipped to deal with ferrets- we don't have the room for another cage in the house. I could do a temporary one, you know if they got sick or something, but I can't put up a permanent fixture. Also, the living room is sort of the rat's area so the ferrets can't really be running around in there unless they want their toes nipped  So my next question is about free-range:
I know you can get harness things for them. What are everyone's views on these? If I can keep the ferrets harnessed and therefore away from the rats they can play inside.
How much free-range do they need?

Am I right in thinking they're social and need company?

Anything else you feel I should know feel free to add it in- everything is much appreciated 

ETA: I'm looking at something like this:
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=5874&pf_id=62554
(I know the listing is for just the run, but I mean the whole thing)

Yay, Nay?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Maltey said:


> One day, possibly in the near future depending on the answers, I would love a couple of ferrets. But I know next to nothing about them. I've read up lots on them but the info doesn't seem as readily available as it does for rats (or maybe I just don't know where to look  )
> I know they need vaccinations and Jills basically just need to be spayed but that's about the only thing I could tell you!
> 
> *Jills and Hobs both come into season, the Jills wont come out of season unless they are serviced by a hob, whether that's a vasectomised hob or an entire one (which would most likely result in pregnancy), You can either have the jill serviced by a v hob every time shes in season, or you can have a jill jab given at the vets each time, or you can have her neutered. If you choose to keep hobs they can smell more when entire and can also become more aggressive when in season*
> ...


Hope this is helpful, but for all things ferret that Im not sure about I turn to DKDREAM, he really wouldn't mind any ferret questions you have but hopefully he will find this thread too


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,

I can help with keeping them outside as mine are kept this way. for a single male I would say no less then 4ft x 2 ft x 2 ft. This is what mine have but they have access to a run daily as well so they are happy.

For a group of ferrets id say 5 x 2 x 2 and ideally have a second floor so they have plenty space and if they have a disagreement they can sleep away from each other.

They can be housed outside all year just when it rains cover the cage over so they don't get wet, in winter I use meadow hay for them as they can make a cozy nest (if they are outside not in a shed) 

The ferrets in the shed get the bedding TDM mentioned I just make them thicker in winter


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Brilliant, thanks so much both of you 
Sounds like they would be fine with what I had planned so er...watch this space


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Maltey said:


> Brilliant, thanks so much both of you
> Sounds like they would be fine with what I had planned so er...watch this space


if you want to ask any other questions then feel free to ask away.  Its nice your thinking of ferrets, they are an amazing pet, you get so much love back from them.


----------



## Lucyurn1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Our ferret is 8 years old..Getting weak..Foaming of the mouth at times...Cancer maybe??


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Lucyurn1 said:


> Our ferret is 8 years old..Getting weak..Foaming of the mouth at times...Cancer maybe??


Sounds like insulinoma to me, take your ferret to a vet please before its too late.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

A double hutch is the minimum sized hutch a ferret should be kept in, however the bigger their living area the better for their health as they need plenty of room to exercise. 
Diet, you can feed kibbles but it's best to have a raw diet and or whole prey included in that too, by a raw diet I mean raw meats, organs and bones. There is a kibble chart on the holistic ferret forum though if you don't feed a raw diet for whatever reason.
And it's best to get them in pairs or trios, however there are exceptions such as ferrets that don't get along with other ferrets, they'll happily be a singleton ferret, you'd just need to given them even more attention.
Keep them as far away from your rats as possible, because they'll kill your rats as soon as their prey drive kicks in and it takes only seconds to kill a rat once they've clicked onto what they are.


----------

